# Kalinikov



## Rach d minor (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi, does anyone have an opinion on Sergei Kalinikov's Symphony no.1 in G Minor, I find it quite a pleasant work but I haven't had any other opinions (the second theme is quite nice).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Rach, and welcome to the forum. Vasily Kalinnikov's symphonies are mentioned in most discussions of Russian music here and seem very well regarded, especially the first. The second theme, as you say, is a killer.

A pity Kalinnikov died so young.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

my opinion is that it is a very enjoyable work


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

I have frequently mentioned the two symphonies in various contexts and to be honest have reached the point where I may be listening to them with a frequency that may result in an eventual 'crash'-the last movement of the second is one of my favourite pieces of music at the moment....such a shame that he died before fulfilling his potential....did order a second hand double CD with Svetlanov conducting other Kalinnikov pieces and in comparison with the symphonies they have proven to be a little disappointing..........


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

I have just "discovered" him, after reading this post. What a pair of symphonies, both the first and the second!!!


----------



## Rach d minor (Apr 21, 2014)

> I have just "discovered" him, after reading this post. What a pair of symphonies, both the first and the second!!!


Glad to be of help!


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Rach d minor said:


> Hi, does anyone have an opinion on Sergei Kalinikov's Symphony no.1 in G Minor, I find it quite a pleasant work but I haven't had any other opinions (the second theme is quite nice).


It's one of the best 1st symphonies ever. Better than Thcaikovsky's 1st. If he had lived longer his name would be as well known as Tchaikovsky. I have 2 recordings - Jarvi and Svetlanov. The Svetlanov recording is somewhat crude but the energy of the finale is stunning.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoy both symphonies, but the first is truly wonderful. And as others have mentioned, the 2nd theme is beautiful.


----------

